

Imprisoned CIA Torture Whistleblower John Kiriakou Pens “Letter from Loretto” - DiabloD3
http://dissenter.firedoglake.com/2013/05/29/imprisoned-cia-torture-whistleblower-john-kiriakou-pens-letter-from-loretto/

======
breakyerself
So much of whats wrong with the US pops up in one persons experiences.

